# Onii-chan control



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2009)

So who is reading this new manga, I must say it looks quite interesting :ho

Cant post any links to it since it has boobshots but you can find it on onemanga and some of the other websites.


----------



## GsG (May 1, 2009)

I wonder who's going to be more perverted, the brother or the sister? 
The brother enjoys the "gifts" the sister leaves behind and the sister enjoys watching the brother enjoying the "gifts" that she leaves behind.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2009)

The sister is definitely the most perverted one since she loves turning on her brother while he actually is trying to resist it.

This shall be a epic i*c*st manga :ho


most fitting picture ever


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2009)

I got too much of a bad rap creating manga threads dedicated to wincest hence I didn't make this one...xDD

The serialization for this series starts in July I believe, but the 1st chapter was pretty...errh..interesting. xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 1, 2009)

I was expecting Kira to make this thread, I'll be reading this come july.

@Kira: They just don't understand


----------



## Fran (May 1, 2009)

AN i*c*st MANGA I'VE NEVER HEARD OF?


*reads*


----------



## Tyrannos (May 1, 2009)

Wow, didn't realize this is the same mangaka that did the Karin manga.  

If she had this level of perversion back then, Karin probably wouldn't have gotten cancelled.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 2, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I got too much of a bad rap creating manga threads dedicated to wincest hence I didn't make this one...xDD
> 
> The serialization for this series starts in July I believe, but the 1st chapter was pretty...errh..interesting. xD



Some people just don't understand :ho


----------



## Sage Chakra (May 2, 2009)

lol i just read the chap


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 2, 2009)

There shall be alot of hentai of this series

I can see that


----------



## GsG (May 2, 2009)

Darn July can't arrive soon enough.  It's good to see lots of sniffing going around.  We can't forget about that important sense of ours.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 3, 2009)

The loli sense? :ho


----------



## GsG (May 3, 2009)

I was talking about our sense of smell.  The loli sense is used much more than our sense of smell.  Just take a look around the world and you'll see many examples of this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 3, 2009)

I am suprised zaxxon hasnt posted yet


----------



## The six paths of pain (May 3, 2009)

it looks very  interesting xd.....


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 25, 2009)

^ thanks!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 25, 2009)

This is very stimu i mean interesting manga


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 25, 2009)

It's good this series got to be serialized.  But we have to wait until October 22nd for the next chapter.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 25, 2009)

Why does each chapter get released late?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 25, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> It's good this series got to be serialized.  But we have to wait until October 22nd for the next chapter.



Damn! WTF!


----------



## GsG (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd like to ask the brother where he got that hugging pillow of her little sister.  I'd like to contact that company for custom orders.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 25, 2009)

"Innocent and untainted, beautiful and pure of heart, the ultimate younger sister makes her..."

I didn't like her at first, that is until she started sniffing that blanket...

She is pure evil, but that is a plus.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2009)

This manga is just....wow.    And the Yandere takes it to new bounds, even for i*c*st.


----------



## stardust (Aug 1, 2009)

Shall be interesting to see how the two neighbours intervene.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 1, 2009)

GsG said:


> I'd like to ask the brother where he got that hugging pillow of her little sister.  I'd like to contact that company for custom orders.


This                .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

i know of someone who does custom made pilloes

anyways

such a perverted lil sis


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 30, 2009)

lol Sas

Oh man, the Yandere just puts a whole new spin on things


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 30, 2009)

January


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 30, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> January



Are you serious?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2009)

If there was any question on whether she's a yandere, that psychotic episode should pretty much resolve that issue.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 30, 2009)

Wait why january? I support i*c*st and this will definitely have priority over other series


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 31, 2009)

llol i feel like this is child porn XD

oh yeah, btw, what ever happened to GsG? why did he get banned.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2009)

Missed the announcement in this thread it seems, I was wonder why it was bumped

Yandere played to a comical effect, brilliant.

GsG got banned months ago for his Kodomo no Jikan OVA gif


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

i bumped it coz the new chapter was up

a psychotic sister who is totally obsessed... im kinda scared of my bf's sister now


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 31, 2009)

Goes to show she ain't fucking around in taking care of business when it comes to any girl possibly liking her brother.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

she's so scary im sorry for her brother


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2009)

If he wasn't so obsessed over his sister and actually was normal, I could have easily predicted a bad end


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

i like the guy, he tries his best, unfortunately to no avail because of his bro-con sissy


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

damn can you say insane bitch :ho

damn if they ever do bang that will be one heavy hardcore night


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2010)

Woah, Noa's sure is manipulative.  Though it's funny that she recorded Kotori's "private" moment.


----------



## 8 (Feb 13, 2010)

i just read the 4 chapters. hilarious manga


----------



## migukuni (Feb 13, 2010)

damn, im starting to hate Noa's massive perversion to his brother... i mean blackmailing kotori 

But I still like his brother's naivete


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2010)

Kotori looks and reminds me alot of Taiga, though if anyone ever tried to wrong Taiga like that the consequences would be something else.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

I wonder

will they finally fuck later in the manga?

I hope so since i*c*st is wincest


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 30, 2010)

That girl is fucking crazy.
I don't know if this series should be considered comic or just scary.

Anyway I still want to see the girl with the big breasts in the bath before I drop this one.


----------



## Tim (Jun 30, 2010)

I spy Kokonoe Rin.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone in that place has quite a few screws loose

And lol @ the Kodomo no Jikan apperance


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh~  Things seem to be heating up with the slutmuffin and the new whorecake:ho


----------



## Sferr (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, that nude model just decided to endanger her life


----------



## Random Member (Jul 9, 2010)

Edo is a riot.  

I'm happy for Kotori that she got back to being on better terms with him.

The model girl seems interesting.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 9, 2010)

I really loved Noa's freaked out facial expression this chapter.

The guy wanting to be stepped on made me lulz.

Being in love with a hardcore otaku is a sad sad thing. lulz


----------



## Sferr (Jul 9, 2010)

Did anyone notice something from Naruto in this chapter?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2010)

^No, what was it?  There's alot going on in the pages to see Easter Eggs on first read.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^No, what was it?  There's alot going on in the pages to see Easter Eggs on first read.



Link removed

Here


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 10, 2010)

Random Member said:


> The model girl seems interesting.



Yeah, I'm betting she is going to be Nao's rival and antagonist.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2010)

Noa is freaking  and nympho to boot.  Poor Kou doesn't look like he has very strong mind to begin with, when he finds out...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2010)

Kou doesn't stand much of a chance here. 
Dear god...the body pillow being a product of her and Kou's love. Well, that's one way of looking at it :S


----------



## Sferr (Sep 10, 2010)

Didn't this chapter come out too early? I have thought that if it's come out once in three month, the new chapter would be out in the end of october...


----------



## Random Member (Sep 10, 2010)

Noa came on rather strong this chapter. I'm finding her pretty frightening now.


----------



## notme (Sep 22, 2010)

It's going to start coming out every two months now?  Awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

Scan for ch.8 is out now.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 21, 2010)

I guess I'll start keeping up with this series again.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like war just been declared between the Noa and the model.


----------



## Sferr (Oct 21, 2010)

He told everyone, including the model, that Noa is his little sister. After the model saw the sketches.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

What a lovely line "If I don't rob people of their love, I can't get wet..." :rortfl
That's one form of sadism.

All and all, the ending was kind of predictable.


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

Nao's expressions this chapter were priceless


----------



## Random Member (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice, a home wrecker. I usually find it amusing to see one in action. I think she's destined to fail but I guess that's part of the fun in seeing her work.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2010)

they should justgo and fuck eachoter, jesus christ why is she so....patient.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 31, 2010)

He's got it bad when a hot woman being on top doesn't give you a stiffy.  


Now wonder what the computer hacker is doing to do for Noa?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2010)

The former classmates of Noa is really what made the chapter interesting, especially since she's willing to do anything short of murder


----------



## Random Member (Jan 1, 2011)

Felt a bit embarrassed for Mai. Someone as physically developed as her losing out in charm to a little girl. As expected though, her machinations ended in failure. I wonder how Noa's own will go in regards to getting rid of Mai.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 1, 2011)

Heh goes to show you that having a nice body is not all that matters in being the most appealing.  They're going to have to get more creative now.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2011)

lol poor Hirose, loves his sister to the point that no other woman can turn him on.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 25, 2011)

Bunny outfit. 

But somehow I got the idea that Keiko is going to end up a competitor.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn, was hoping for more Mai than what we got.

Keiko didn't really interest me at all. I don't dislike the idea of her becoming a competitor, though.


----------



## Goom (Apr 29, 2011)

Holy crap I saw this manga by chance on a website I go to, to look at manga and I just see this thread here today.  It's fate telling me to read this manga.

That and my love for reading wincest manga >__>


----------



## Random Member (Apr 29, 2011)

^lol it's a pretty fun read. You should go for it.


----------



## Goom (Apr 29, 2011)

Read 3 chapters so far.  The sister is so fucked up, but I like her


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2011)

The fact that he still has his clothes on in the bath is probably the only thing that will save him from ultimately releasing his inhibitions.


----------



## zapman (Apr 29, 2011)

Goom said:


> That and my love for reading wincest manga >__>



Seishun Pop!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 5, 2011)

Quite the situation he got himself into that time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2011)

You have to be kidding me. What person can't tell if the person pressed up against them is naked or not?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2011)

Shocker!! A chapter that focused on the side characters came off as wholly uninteresting.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2012)

Shokcer?

But yeah, I don't understand who these characters are or where they came from?  Why do you need filler in a non-weekly manga?


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 27, 2012)

Hmmm, idly clicked on this thread since it was near the top, decided to read the manga. 

It's kinda odd, but somewhat amusing. Although to be honest even if i had a thing for my sister, finding out what a psycho she is would probably cool my ardour somewhat *wink*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2012)

And another Chapter is out: Ch.17


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow...we have atwisted sonofabitch lusting for Noa. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who he was gonna stab.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers... that Noa... _ 



 She is one forwards woman. Not afraid to put her mouth where her money is... err, that doesn't sound right...

her mouth where his wang is... yeah, that sounds more like it...

heh


----------



## Random Member (Aug 29, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Wow...we have atwisted sonofabitch lusting for Noa.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





He's turning out to be a lot more fun than I could've hoped for.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2012)

Where can I read this online?


----------



## ShipTeaser (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _new chapter spoilers_ 



 Hmmm, i wonder how Noa will turn the table on her stalker... or will she, heh?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 3, 2012)

ShipTeaser said:


> *Spoiler*: _new chapter spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, i wonder how Noa will turn the table on her stalker... or will she, heh?




*Spoiler*: __ 



She'll come up with an overly elaborate plan that's gonna backfire. Then she's going to learn a little humility and grow as a person. Followed soon by her or her oniichan fooling around with each other while drunk.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep, there's not one sane person in this series. I'd personally burn those SD cards after seeing where they're actually located.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _new chapter_ 



 looks like someone wants to go all the way...

Also she seems to have resigned herself to having to give out sexual favours to get the memory cards back... I'd have expected her to try murder first heh


----------



## rajin (Aug 4, 2013)

*Oniichan Control 25 Raw *
*Ch.417 *​


----------

